# Splicing tool



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I recently saw a video about a tool you can splice hoses, ropes, hose connections etc. using wire and a small tool that looked like a hay hook. I think the video was from one of the food storage sites that are linked to this website, but I can't find the tool in any of the catalogs. I thought I had bookmarked the website, but for some reason I now can't find the bookmark.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Try looking at a marlin spike. It is designed for splicing cable.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is one that I am thinking of that might be the one you are thinking of ....


Wire Twisting Tool by matthetube, on Flickr

I have seen it at the local CanadianTire store showing how to repair hoses and such. I thought it would be a good thing to have, but, haven't got around to buying it yet ...

If that one pictured isn't the right one, can you find a picture through GoogleImages (or something similar) ....


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried Google, couldn't find it. The tool you have pictured is not it, the one I'm looking for splices any type of hose, rope, cable, etc. using a folded off the shelf spool wire (similar to electric fence wire) and a tool that looks like an old fashioned hay hook. There is a second tool with the kit which looks like a lever handle and I think is used for trimming the wire. The kit sells for $24.95, and is very simple to use. 

I am also very simple for not ordering the darn thing when I first saw the advertisment.


----------

